# To buy a Systematic Theology and a Theological Dictionary



## sola_grazia (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Brothers in Christ. 
I am Italian and I would like to buy a book in English from Amazon or other e-bookshops about Reformed Theology: which is the best manual of Systematic Theology and where can I find it? I have seen a lot of titles (Louis Berkhof for example) and I do not know which is the best one and which of them are orthodox in doctrine and not liberal. I would like also to buy a manual which could explain to me some concepts that are almost stranger to m (dispensationalism, preteritism, amil, premil, hyperXXX etc..). I am a former Roman Catholic seminarian and here these concepts are not taught and almost unknown. Thank You very much for your help.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the most readable one currently is Robert Reymond's "New Systematic Theology". His I would recommend highly.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 31, 2008)

Pace e gioia sia con voi!

I think you would do well to go with Berkhof, if you are looking for a 1-volume systematic theology. He is a reliable guide to Reformed systematic theology.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 31, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I think the most readable one currently is Robert Reymond's "New Systematic Theology". His I would recommend highly.



Reymond is good, but I am still partial to Berkof's Systematic Theology.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2008)

You will find a lot of different recommendations for a good systematic theology here. A couple of previous threads on the subject may be worth perusing:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/best-systematic-theology-28668/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/systematic-theology-do-you-use-17945/


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 31, 2008)

As for a Theological Dictionary, I would recommend Baker's Dictionary of Theology as a good one to start with. There are others that are probably better, but they also would be more difficult (my opinion) for you because of the language difference.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 31, 2008)

I would go with the Evangelical Dictionary of Theology edited by William Elwell. In some ways it is much better than a systematic theology.

Berkhof's is the standard, if dry English.

In some ways, Reymond is overkill. 

If possible, Calvin's Institutes would be the best.


----------



## Zadok (Mar 31, 2008)

As you have only recently come to the Reformed faith, I would heartily recommend a puritan work to you as an introduction. The book is entitled "A body of divinity" by Thomas Watson and you will find a FREE digital version at my site at:

HERE

I would start at the section which covers the fall of man and work forwards from there.

This will lay a very good foundation for the more advanced works.

Blessings


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but is Turretin published in Italian?


----------



## bookslover (Mar 31, 2008)

I also would recommend Robert L. Reymond. Very well-written and very powerful and faithful in his exposition of the faith.


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most readable one currently is Robert Reymond's "New Systematic Theology". His I would recommend highly.
> ...



I saw on Amazon.com this edition of Berkhof's ST:http://http://www.amazon.com/Systematic-Theology-Louis-Berkhof/dp/0802838200/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207084823&sr=1-1... Is this complete? If I look to the "table of contents", I see (only) 197 pp., and I cannot find the parts about God and Man, the Salvation, the Church, the Eschatology etc.. Where are the other volumes? I was not able to find them through Amazon and I do not really want to make some mistakes buying books through the Internet.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 1, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I also would recommend Robert L. Reymond. Very well-written and very powerful and faithful in his exposition of the faith.





Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I think the most readable one currently is Robert Reymond's "New Systematic Theology". His I would recommend highly.


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is Turretin published in Italian?




As far as I know, any of Francesco Turrettini's works is published in Italian.


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> I would go with the Evangelical Dictionary of Theology edited by William Elwell. In some ways it is much better than a systematic theology.
> 
> Berkhof's is the standard, if dry English.
> In some ways, Reymond is overkill.
> ...




I have read Calvin Institutes with much pleasure, they're beautiful. Anyway I wanted to buy a modern ST which deals also to contemporary christian controversies (such as liberal derailments from Faith, Credobaptism against Pedobaptism, Dispensationalism, Amil againts Premil etc..).

PS:
What's dry English?????


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2008)

Dry english=_noioso_.

This is a link to a good edition of Berkhof (784 pages).

I would recommend Berkhof over Reymond. There are points where Reymond has generated a lot of controversy, but as far as I know Berkhof is considered a reliable guide by almost everyone in the Reformed church. I don't think his "dry English" is a problem for understanding what he says.


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

*My decision*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> You will find a lot of different recommendations for a good systematic theology here. A couple of previous threads on the subject may be worth perusing:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/best-systematic-theology-28668/
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/systematic-theology-do-you-use-17945/



After reading these threads, I decided to buy *Reymond*, together with *Evangelical Dictionary of Theology* edited by William Elwell, as suggested by brother J. Bradford. I am also willing to buy other reformed books through the Internet, but I will deal with this topic in the right thread. If I can save money, I will also buy Berkhof...


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2008)

sola_grazia said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > You will find a lot of different recommendations for a good systematic theology here. A couple of previous threads on the subject may be worth perusing:
> ...



The Evangelical Dictionary Theology is good. Even though it is not arranged by a traditional format, it is arranged in alphabetical order and the topics give yuo the same truth, only in a nicely condensed format.


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Dry english=_noioso_.
> 
> This is a link to a good edition of Berkhof (784 pages).
> 
> I would recommend Berkhof over Reymond. There are points where Reymond has generated a lot of controversy, but as far as I know Berkhof is considered a reliable guide by almost everyone in the Reformed church. I don't think his "dry English" is a problem for understanding what he says.



I can only see 197 pages in the Berkhof's "table of contents" ("search inside" service). Maybe have I to buy more than one volume? 

I do not understand the meaning of "dry English". Dry for me is something not damp.


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> As for a Theological Dictionary, I would recommend Baker's Dictionary of Theology as a good one to start with. There are others that are probably better, but they also would be more difficult (my opinion) for you because of the language difference.



As a matter of fact, I have no difficulty to understand theological books in English and English essays. I have other kinds of difficulties, such as writing in your language and especially understanding spoken English (in particular American one). As regards the written English, I know it's very silly but I manage better to understand the literary/old English then the contemporary/slang one. I have no difficult to read, for example, the Confessions of Faith in English, or the KJV of the Bible. When I run into phraseal verbs, I get mad!


----------



## sola_grazia (Apr 1, 2008)

Zadok said:


> As you have only recently come to the Reformed faith, I would heartily recommend a puritan work to you as an introduction. The book is entitled "A body of divinity" by Thomas Watson and you will find a FREE digital version at my site at:
> 
> HERE
> 
> ...




Thank You very much. I have put your site in my "favourites" and, with the required attention and temper (and time), I will read the works you have collected.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 1, 2008)

"Dry" in the sense of stilted, stodgy, boring. If you have Reymond and Berkhof, you have the field covered pretty well. I agree with Jacob that the Evangelical Dictionary of Theology is an excellent resource book. Berkhof is somewhat older. So, if you are looking for the _latest _controversies, he may miss them.


----------



## Casey (Apr 1, 2008)

Another one-volume systematic theology you might want to consider is _Our Reasonable Faith_ by Herman Bavinck.

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - $5 Shipping - Our Reasonable Faith (Paperback)


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2008)

sola_grazia said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Dry english=_noioso_.
> ...



What happens is that they bound two volumes in one. If you purchase the edition I linked to you would really be getting two books. _Introduction to Systematic Theology_ and _Systematic Theology_. When they printed them as one book, they did not change the page numbering. But if you were to buy the edition I linked to you would get the full systematic theology, including the introduction. 

"Dry" when applied to writing or speaking just means that something is boring, "dusty", uninteresting.


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 1, 2008)

What do you think of the theological dictionary called, The New Dictionary of Theology?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

sola_grazia said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance but is Turretin published in Italian?
> ...



Then I would recommend his Institutes of Elenctic Theology...


----------

